# DuraAce 7900 on road *pics



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

Unlike the studio photos weve been seeing everywhere heres some real life 7900 photos on a Colnago

updated studio photos:
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/..._COPY=DA7900&gclid=CLGmiqrukJQCFQc_sgodGWsBuQ









a nice comparison of past dura ace bifters in background









RD and FD


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

my dura ace 7900 =) 

i think im the slowest guy riding the new stuff


----------



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

How's the shifting quality compared to 7800? I don't need the "how it works" part but rather the perceived differences while sprinting, climbing, braking, etc. I'm so jealous. Nice ride BTW.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i like the shifting. compared to campy, the 7900 feels alot lighter/less effort on the lever, the shifting is not stiff. compared to dura ace 7800 upshifting feels the same. the downshift paddle has a further point of engagement on 7900 than on 7800, it has to be pushed in further to register a shift. i noticed more difference in shifting in the front than shifting in the rear. the front shifting is alot quicker than i am used to on campy or 7800, i have no experience with sram shifting. 

with my other bikes when i shift from the small ring to the big ring i usually do a light pedal stroke or two to make sure i get the shift. i dont have to let up at all on the 7900. i shouls note i do my own wrenching and am far from good, so part can be attributed to that. but i feel confident in the shifting, in my first weekend i only missed 2 shifts.

when i hammer down and shift the shifting gets a little clunky, but that happens with everything. i like the new lever set up. the outward sweep to the blades fits my hands better.

hope that helps

campy has more work involved in the shift throw


----------



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

I own all three component groups: DA 7800, Sram Force, and Campy Record/Chorus group with 07 QS shifters. DA has always been the smoothest in terms of shifting compared to Sram and Campy but I'm surprised that there's any noticeable difference for front derailleur shifting in the new DA compared to old DA. I wrench all my bikes and I've never had trouble with front shifting, except for rare occasions when I tighten the cable too much and upshift push the chain from the big ring down to the pedals. 

As a weight whiner, I think the most cost effective set up for 2008-2009 is still DA 7800 parts with Sram Shifters and derailleurs (force or red would both be great). Those new DA shifters are still very fat IMHO. Thank you for the feedbacks.



kreger said:


> i like the shifting. compared to campy, the 7900 feels alot lighter/less effort on the lever, the shifting is not stiff. compared to dura ace 7800 upshifting feels the same. the downshift paddle has a further point of engagement on 7900 than on 7800, it has to be pushed in further to register a shift. i noticed more difference in shifting in the front than shifting in the rear. the front shifting is alot quicker than i am used to on campy or 7800, i have no experience with sram shifting.
> 
> with my other bikes when i shift from the small ring to the big ring i usually do a light pedal stroke or two to make sure i get the shift. i dont have to let up at all on the 7900. i shouls note i do my own wrenching and am far from good, so part can be attributed to that. but i feel confident in the shifting, in my first weekend i only missed 2 shifts.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kreger,

Where did you get that 7900 group? I am very jealous!

Geoff


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

> Where did you get that 7900 group? I am very jealous!
> 
> Geoff


i donated money to fatcyclists.com triathlon to benefit the lance armstrong foundation and won the big prize

im very happy and very lucky to have won this bike.


----------



## IndyFabCJ (Apr 1, 2006)

Are those the scandium/carbon wheels? If so, how are they. They are one of the wheelsets I am looking at.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Are those the scandium/carbon wheels?


 The ones on the Ibis look like 7850-SL's (scandium, no carbon, and tubeless compatible).


----------

